# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Lagom!

## Zhenya

How do you think that this word would be translated best into English?    
I have a few ideas, but I'm not revealing them here, I might affect you!

----------


## Kamion

Det

----------


## Zhenya

Jo, kanske, men jag tycker nog att det ska vara lite mer

----------


## Kamion

Jag kan nog h

----------


## Zhenya

Jo, helt klart har det "tv

----------


## Kamion

Ha ha kunde inte sagt det b

----------


## Kamion

Av ren nyfikenhet Zhenya, var har du l

----------

Har bott i Sverige bland annat...pratar lite andra spr

----------


## Kamion

Jag antar att det

----------


## Zhenya

Hehe, och jo det var jag...

----------


## brett

Ma fragar jag, Zhelda, var ar du fran? Och, ar ditt namn ocksa fran en osanningsbok, eller din kultur? (Om du tycker den avsloja, javisst!).
(Ar min nytt av ordet 'ma' ricktig? Jag veter inte alltid nar det sager 'must' eller 'may').

----------


## Zhenya

> Ma fragar jag, Zhelda, var ar du fran? Och, ar ditt namn ocksa fran en osanningsbok, eller din kultur? (Om du tycker den avsloja, javisst!). 
> (Ar min nytt av ordet 'ma' ricktig? Jag veter inte alltid nar det sager 'must' eller 'may').

 Ok, du kan anv

----------


## Zhenya

But it's not to common to say "m

----------


## brett

Jag har et program som laner jag fran biblioteket. Det uttaler ordet 'de' (they) som 'domm'. Ar det gemensam? Jag veter hur 'dem' ar uttalade. Men, de uttaler 'de' som det ocksa.  
Tiedan website suomeine. (Jag veter en website med finska). Autta minun suomein grammar!!! (Hjalpa mig med min finska!) Du kanner det har menner dig, Zhenya! Nolla annars larer finska. 
Det har allt spaker, men. phrasebase.com. Jag snakker om det mer pa the Russian resources section, here on MR. Jag bliver en trad for larar och studentar svenska/finska for oss norborjarer. (I started a thread for beginners of Swedish and Finnish to exchange knowledge). It's going OK. My user name is "Ulven". Uttaler den svensk ordet 'ulv' for 'wolf', ocksa? Jag veter 'varg', ja. Men, hur gemensam ar 'varg' vs 'ulv' pa svensk. Jeg snakker 'ulv' pa dansk, men 'varg' pa svensk. 
I get the feeling that I didn't properly string a sentence together, here. I know I can never get my Finnish in order, but I don't think my Swedish faired much better on this post.  ::

----------


## Zhenya

> Jag har et program som laner jag fran biblioteket. Det uttaler ordet 'de' (they) som 'domm'. Ar det gemensam? Jag veter hur 'dem' ar uttalade. Men, de uttaler 'de' som det ocksa.

 "Dom" is a more common way of saying it, it is almost always used by those I hear. "De" I use sometimes, but "dem" is almost only for poems in my view  ::     

> Du kanner det har menner dig, Zhenya! Nolla annars larer finska.

  You'll have to write this in english, I don't know if I should take it as an insult or not  ::     

> Uttaler den svensk ordet 'ulv' for 'wolf', ocksa? Jag veter 'varg', ja. Men, hur gemensam ar 'varg' vs 'ulv' pa svensk. Jeg snakker 'ulv' pa dansk, men 'varg' pa svensk.

  In Sweden it's always "Varg" (pron: "Varj") 
"Ulv" sound more old, or like from a fantasystory, like a warewolf

----------

> "Dom" is a more common way of saying it, it is almost always used by those I hear. "De" I use sometimes, but "dem" is almost only for poems in my view

 So, the 'dom' pronunciation is used for both 'de' and 'dem' forms of they/them?  

> I don't know if I should take it as an insult or not

 Jag ska l

----------


## Zhenya

At the moment yes!

----------


## Zhenya

Dom used in both cases yes  
[quote]Jag ska l

----------


## mekko

[quote=Zhenya]But it's not to common to say "m

----------

